# Grand Seiko Sbgh001



## SIB (Sep 9, 2007)

After many years of collecting and buying and selling literally hundreds of watches i think I've found perfection in this GS . The fit and finish is outstanding, the only other watch in my collection (past and present) it's comparable to is my Vacheron Constantin Overseas Chrono which retails at 3 times the cost. The GS is very versatile and looks stunning whether you're in jeans and t-shirt or got a suit and tie on. The dial is very balanced although i do think it has a little too much writing if i HAVE to criticise it. It got a shine and presence on the wrist without being flash and blingy, very understated. All in all a stunning watch and one i hope to keep for many years. I stupidly sold my other GS's off to fund other things but having learnt my lesson the hard way, it'll have to be something REALLY special for me to part with this

It looks OK in these pics but 1000000 times better in the metal


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Super looking watch but you need to get a toothbrush on the teeth of that crown! :yes:

Mike


----------



## SIB (Sep 9, 2007)

tixntox said:


> Super looking watch but you need to get a toothbrush on the teeth of that crown! :yes:
> 
> Mike


Hehe, thanks for that .

I used one of those polishing clothes with the red "dust" stuff on one side and the yellow cloth on the other before photographing it so I'll just say that's dust I've not cleaned out and it's nothing to do with me being a mucky pup!! lol


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi, SIB...have we met before? Mate, that's a seriously good looking watch...wear it in health. If I didn't have a lovely Ti Omega, that's what I'd have!


----------



## Sageas (May 15, 2012)

Have to say, that's stunning. How thick is the case?


----------



## fatboyflyer (Mar 2, 2010)

Lovely looking thing. I love the chamfers on the edges of the arms and how that is reflected in the hour markers. Do they sell them officially in the UK (off to check Google...)?


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2012)

Jura watches officially sells them in the UK


----------



## SIB (Sep 9, 2007)

Hmmmm.....wish i still had a lovely ti Seamaster..... :lol:

I'll check the thickness of the case but it's no thicker than my quartz SMP on the wrist, maybe about 13mm or so.

As far as i know Jura is the only official UK stockist. A bit cheaper to import from Seiya in Japan so longs it manages to get through customs ok...


----------

